# Driver+Truck+Plow=$100.per. hr. NJ



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just picked up a contract with Franklin township too plow their town streets.
I run smooth operation no bs zero tolerance ,we show up when called work start to finish we drive easy do good safe job and get paid period.
Pay is $100.00 hr which is very reasonable, paid in most cases 15 days but up to 30 days depending on storm.

I need trucks with at-least 8ft plows with emergency lighting and insurance you can have commercial or your person coverage it is up to you as your the sub. so put in your company name or your name it is up to you. 
And some kinda experience in plowing and your driveway don't count and who can work on their own or bring a buddy with you.

Truck / plow / equipment need not be junk , needs to be good running driving ope ratable condition.
Contact me with what you have to offer and info. about you and your work at [email protected] in subject put Franklin TOWN PLOWING SUBS with all your contact info. so i can reply and get back to you.

If all goes well you will be sent info. and sub contract, once filled your part of the sub team and will be contracted for the whole season.
I will contact all in the team for a meeting to determine your zone/area you will be assigned to. when called which is in most cases 2" of fall or sooner and about 1 hr before or sooner.

Again contact me with what you have to offer and info. about you and your work at [email protected] in subject put Franklin TOWN PLOWING SUBS with all your contact info. so i can reply and get back to you.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn I should bring some trucks down to jersey. Wish I was closer.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL I hear ya but ya know finding drivers' is not a problem it's finding good drivers' now that's a problem.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

UG- wish you were closer to DE.
That 1.5 hour drive would be killer.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Right about that. Luckily I have some good ones. Good luck


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Gas i got guys that come from pa to nj just cause the rate is higher and less bs plowing and they travel about 1.5hrs lol.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

actually once I mapquested it it's 1 hour 50 minutes.
Four hours travel for how much work?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Raz - Just clarifying, sir. Are you called out on the forecast? If you report and it ends up NOT snowing, are you paid? Do you have an idea of what it will take (time) to do a sector as you have it mapped out? Trying to get an idea of what it will take. Thanks man...


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

The zones are handed out when we get there so noway to know your route before hand. If your called out and we don't go your paid first 2hrs. we go out most cases 2" drop but sometimes sooner.


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in Easton PA and Franklin isn't too far but is a bit of a hike for me. Are you still looking for subs?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

If I didn't have all spots filled already in pa you would be set. I do all Easton stroudsburg wingap etc. But I could use you in nj but I don't think it will be worth the 1.5 hr trip for you to come down. But again that is up to you to decide I do have guys that cone farther to be here cause of pay rate so let me know if you decide to make the trip I call most cases hr before. So you would really have to watch the weather to get a head start.


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

Problem is I have a few places in Easton to do. Although the pay rate is very tempting.


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

What about salting? I have a mason dump with a 8 1/2 ft plow and a 4 yard salter?


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Town does all salting no need for my guys to salt only plow my friend.


----------

